# URGENT 7 Smoothcoat chihuahuas stolen UK



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My breeder friend urgently emailed me this today----------------

Just been rang and informed that Shirley Orme (Ormestex) from England had 7 smoothcoat 
Chihuahuas
stolen last night between 9.30 and 10pm. They are ALL cream/white 
ones, no
other colours were taken and none of the long coats were taken. 

One of the dogs which had been left behind had obviously bitten one 
of the
thieves as the dog had been thrown into another pen. They took all 
smooths
possibly thinking they were all bitches. 

They were taken and all the bedding and boxes were left in the room 
so
obviously as there were 7 taken, there was more than one thief in 
there. 
Shirley is going on the TV/Radio about it and is still waiting for 
the
police to come.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god, this is terrible!! I hope at least police is going to do something...... are they chipped? Do you know if they were taken from the house?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I dont know any details other than what i posted,it was sent to me by my chi breeder friend in NI.The way it reads about pen i would think they were outside but i dont know.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:shock: wherre abouts in the uk?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I dont know, thats all i got, maybe look up the breeders affix might give details?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kk


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I would think so, i have just emailed my friend and asked where abouts she's from, the owner is also a judge aswell as a breeder.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

from another site- there are pics and a little more description- so sad to think what they are going through.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes i just got sent them but not sure how to pass on from micro soft files, also one of the chis was a longcoat 12 years old and on medication, we are all cross posting so hoping to cover huge area.Here is one of the chihuahuas that was stolen.Was in Worcestershire.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thats the one called polar bear.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

how come she had so many? were they pups?
and why was they outside :s its cold weather lately they shouldnt be outside really,well i wouldnt let mine.
hmm


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

didn't the op say that the bedding and boxes were left in the room? That makes me think they were inside.

Very scary though that the thiefs got away with that many without being heard!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Think they were in kennels with pens but not sure, it happened whilst the owner was boiling a kettle for the dogs (?)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> thats the one called polar bear.


Yes thats right its name etc is on the top of photo.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

ouch, sorry i dont know breeders..never even been to a dog show :lol: 
i bet someone thinks they are very clever stealing them, its abit pathetic thieving someones pets, hopefully someone spots atleast one then they can trace the rest.
bless!!!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I feel so sorry for the dogs but I really feel bad for the woman. I'd go crazy with wonder at how they are being treated if it were me.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

they were stolen from inside the house, she didnt keep them outside. which site did you find the pics stef? its so awful. do you remember her stef???


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats so awful, hope everyone is keeping a close eye on their chi's and i hope they catch them!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

angela_markovic said:


> they were stolen from inside the house, she didnt keep them outside. which site did you find the pics stef? its so awful. do you remember her stef???


I only presumed :roll: they were outside as i was told they were in pens, and as they were stolen between 9-30 and 10 last night while the owner was boiling kettle? The details and pictures were sent to me this morning from a breeder which is when i started cross posting after being asked to pass on but i couldnt get them up on this site except the one, but there are some details on pedigree dogs site under chihuahua breed notes.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

its so so terrible. i was already feeling a little nervous after Boo. god some people are so sick. someone from the other site is a friend of hers and just got off the phone with her and said:
I have just come off the phone to Shirley.

She just had news from a neighbour that it looks like these people
have been watching her for a few days. On Friday the neighbour
interupted 2 white muscley men outside of Shirleys house in a newish
white boxed van, one had on a baseball cap and the other a woolen hat.
They told her they were looking for a John who was selling a cart,
obviously seeing the carts in Shirleys drive was why they made up this
story, the neighbour told them that there is no John here and they
went on there way, the neighbour is so sorry she never told Shirley
about it sooner.

She just wants her dogs back, she is extremely worried about Jewels as
he is getting old and is very ill, without his medication he will die
within a few days, she is devastated.

If you could put the word out about the white boxed van it might help.

Anything to help would be much appreciated, post the info everywhere.

Shirley is so thankful to all of you for your help, she wanted me to
let you all know that she really is grateful for everything.

but dont forward that bit of the email anymore or can you get the reps of chi ppl to deleate bits off this thread?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k. I have gone through it and deleted the parts that needed to be removed. Let me know if you guys see something that I may have overlooked.

I really hope they find their babies, this is a terrible story.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Latest ive got..........

STOLEN CHIHUAHUAS

Seven Chihuahuas were snatched from purpose-built kennels on the premises of Mrs. Shirley Orme in the Bromsgrove (Worcs) area at around 9.30pm on Sunday 26th February. The dogs were inside, with the radio and all the lights on.

Whilst Shirley was in the kitchen boiling water for her dogs, thieves, who must have been watching from the open fields surrounding the premises, snatched and made off with seven of her Chihuahuas. The greatest concern is for “JEWELS” – a 12 year old dog on heart medication. Shirley tearfully told me that this dog WILL DIE within a few days if the medication is discontinued

Descriptions are as follows:-

“FROSTY” – 30 month old smoothcoat dog – white/pale cream

“POLAR” – 18 month old smoothcoat dog – palest of fawns (almost white) with a barely discernible white collar. Son of Frosty above. 

“LARK” – 3 yr old smoothcoat dog – red/white chest 

“PERRY” – 3 yr old cream/white longcoat dog. 

“RAZZLE” – 3 yr old fawn longcoat dog with a white chest.

“VICTORIA” – 3 yr old red/white smoothcoat bitch

“JEWELS” – 12 year old gold longcoat dog – ON MEDICATION!


STOP PRESS:- I have just been told that two Bernese Mountain Dogs were taken from the same area that night – the thieves allegedly telephoned the lady involved and said the dogs would be returned if the police were not involved, so this appears to have been a ransom theft.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope she gets them back and those jerks (don't want to oustmart the censor here :lol: ) get what's coming to them. :x


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

this is so awful i hope they find them


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

fingers crossed she gets them back, I dont know how I'd cope if someone took either of the boys, but we did have a strange woman hanging around our house today looking in through our windows and the dogs were going nuts and luckily today was my day off so I did open the front door and ask her what she wanted she looked pretty shocked and asked if we'd asked for a cleaning job :? but why would she look so stunned if she was there for that.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Good thing you were home Sarah. You never know these days with all of these crazy people running around. :x


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

nemochi said:


> fingers crossed she gets them back, I dont know how I'd cope if someone took either of the boys, but we did have a strange woman hanging around our house today looking in through our windows and the dogs were going nuts and luckily today was my day off so I did open the front door and ask her what she wanted she looked pretty shocked and asked if we'd asked for a cleaning job :? but why would she look so stunned if she was there for that.


That sounds VERY peculiar... I'd be SUPER cautious of someone like that. I probably would have even tried to snap a quick picture of her if I could have. It sounds just like the other one with the two guys in the white van... they asked a question that they felt would make it look like they had a reason to be nosing around the house. Eek!!! :shock: :?


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi everyone

I cant believe this is happening so much. I hope they are safely home soon.

jemma


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I know Kari I've been worried for the boys lately anyway a celebrities dog went missing from the park at the top of my road, anyone in the uk would know about lionel Blair's dog going missing well it was at my park, and Stitch is quite a local celeb anyway but Zero still doesnt go out much and as people keep asking if he's a smooth coat (he's still not fuzzy) I tend to keep him indoors he's also pretty small. But I bet one of the neighbours has said something or someone saw us bring them home from the park from a walk. but at the moment here you cant have a chi and take it out as too likely someone will snatch them.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I can't imagine that. Thankfully it's not like that over here.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I think we should all club together and write a strongly worded letter to Paris Hilton lol


----------

